# Cooooo Lucky me! I'm RICH!!!



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

*OOOOOOOh! Nooooooooo!!!! It's a Scam!

They have nicked 50000 quid out of my account!
*

I cannot believe it, can you? YES, you can of course.

The whole thing has been a charade. I am not THAT daft. (No S2 I am NOT!)

These scams do catch some simple souls every day. Hard to believe is it not?

So if you get such an email telling you you have won money. DELETE IT!

The sad aspect of this episode is that dear veronica has to go back to her boring old man!

And S2 to must return to the charms of the Ladies of easy virtue.

Me? I have always got my beloved dogs.......Woof.


----------

